# GAME



## MYRICK

WE PLAY THIS AT FITNESSGEARED FIGURED WE COULD TRY IT HERE GET PPL INVOLVED IN POSTING.YOU START OFF WITH ONE WORD, AND EACH POST THAT FOLLOWS WILL BE SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THE PRIOR WORD. FOR EXAMPLE:

I SAY BLACK 

U SAY WHITE

OK HERE IT GOES


PUMPED


----------



## jsjs24

muscles


----------



## Chelle

sexAY


----------



## jack hust

chelle


----------



## Chimp

Strippers


----------



## MYRICK

NAKED


----------



## Friggemall

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 5 2004, 08:40 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 5 2004, 08:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> NAKED [/b][/quote]
 gun


----------



## Nate

magnum


----------



## jack hust

p.i.


----------



## Nate

Hawaii


----------



## Tinytim

sunshine


----------



## Friggemall

beach


----------



## Nate

ball


----------



## jsjs24

scrotum


----------



## Nate

err ummm.....SACK


----------



## AnaSCI

Potato


----------



## Nate

baked


----------



## MYRICK

CHICKEN


----------



## Nate

shit


----------



## MYRICK

DOOKIE


----------



## armani1072

green day


----------



## MYRICK

BAD MUSIC


----------



## Nate

ragae


----------



## armani1072

rasta


----------



## Nate

man


----------



## armani1072

woman


----------



## Chimp

child


----------



## armani1072

parents


----------



## Tinytim

old


----------



## armani1072

grandparents


----------



## Nate

viagra


----------



## armani1072

blue pill


----------



## Nate

nexium


----------



## armani1072

prozac


----------



## Chimp

sedated


----------



## Nate

sleepy


----------



## armani1072

dopey


----------



## Nate

grumpy


----------



## Friggemall

PMS


----------



## Nate

aunt flo


----------



## armani1072

uncle flu


----------



## Nate

sister christian


----------



## armani1072

Father Tom


----------



## Nate

Your MOMMA! :lol:


----------



## armani1072

OLD


----------



## Nate

crusty


----------



## armani1072

the Klown


----------



## Nate

side show bob


----------



## armani1072

The Simpsons


----------



## Nate

Mr burns


----------



## armani1072

Smithers


----------



## Nate

Barney....>BuuuuuuRP!<


----------



## Chimp

Apu


----------



## Nate

Indian


----------



## armani1072

American


----------



## Nate

wedding


----------



## armani1072

sentancing


----------



## MYRICK

PRISON


----------



## armani1072

anal sex


----------



## MYRICK

GIVER


----------



## armani1072

head


----------



## MYRICK

SUCK


----------



## armani1072

blow


----------



## MYRICK

coke


----------



## armani1072

heroine


----------



## Nate

on a side note: why is it when you guys get together all you talk about is the afromentioned " anal sex" and "head Giving?"


I see a closet door opening in your near future :lol: 

anyway, to continue the game


Swallow


----------



## Nate

oh man!



junkie


----------



## armani1072

myrick


----------



## MYRICK

CAUSE ARMANIS A FAG



CRACK HEAD


----------



## MYRICK

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 6 2004, 11:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 6 2004, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> on a side note: why is it when you guys get together all you talk about is the afromentioned " anal sex" and "head Giving?"


I see a closet door opening in your near future :lol: 

anyway, to continue the game


Swallow [/b][/quote]
 WANT TO SEE MY GIRLS PIC


----------



## armani1072

all that extra stuff there does not pertain to the game.









pot head


----------



## MYRICK

REEFER


----------



## armani1072

weed


----------



## MYRICK

EATER


----------



## armani1072

muncher


----------



## MYRICK

CARPET


----------



## armani1072

rug


----------



## MYRICK

CUT


----------



## armani1072

slice


----------



## MYRICK

knife


----------



## armani1072

fork


----------



## MYRICK

SPOON


----------



## armani1072

napkin


----------



## MYRICK

SPILL


----------



## armani1072

fall


----------



## MYRICK

NATE


----------



## armani1072

myrick


----------



## MYRICK

STUD


----------



## Nate

pud :lol:


----------



## jsjs24

Whacker


----------



## MYRICK

JACKER


----------



## Nate

Slacker


----------



## MYRICK

LOSER


----------



## Nate

me


----------



## Friggemall

<!--QuoteBegin-Nate+Jan 7 2004, 09:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nate @ Jan 7 2004, 09:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> me  (now refering to me as in myself) [/b][/quote]
 stud! B)


----------



## Nate

poker


----------



## armani1072

gamble


----------



## Nate

bankruptcy


----------



## armani1072

chapter 11


----------



## Nate

john 3:16


----------



## armani1072

bilbe


----------



## MYRICK

ST. JAMES


----------



## armani1072

river


----------



## Nate

yellow


----------



## armani1072

red


----------



## MYRICK

BLOOD


----------



## armani1072

period


----------



## MYRICK

ATTITUDE


----------



## armani1072

Moody


----------



## MYRICK

MANIC DEPRESSIVE


----------



## armani1072

depressed.


----------



## MYRICK

HAPPY


----------



## armani1072

gilmore


----------



## MYRICK

GIRLS


----------



## armani1072

gone


----------



## MYRICK

WILD


----------



## armani1072

crazy


----------



## MYRICK

MENTAL


----------



## armani1072

nate


----------



## MYRICK

DOGG


----------



## armani1072

snoop


----------



## MYRICK

SPY


----------



## armani1072

cia


----------



## MYRICK

*****


----------



## MYRICK

SHIT

*****


----------



## armani1072

crap


----------



## MYRICK

TOILET PAPER


----------



## armani1072

wipe


----------



## MYRICK

ASS


----------



## armani1072

hole


----------



## MYRICK

CORN


----------



## armani1072

cob


----------



## MYRICK

COUNTY


----------



## armani1072

town


----------



## MYRICK

CITY


----------



## armani1072

state


----------



## MYRICK

POLICE


----------



## MYRICK

POLICE


----------



## armani1072

pig


----------



## MYRICK

BACON


----------



## armani1072

pork


----------



## MYRICK

CHOP


----------



## armani1072

cut


----------



## MYRICK

SLICE


----------



## armani1072

pizza


----------



## MYRICK

PIE


----------



## armani1072

american


----------



## AnaSCI

cheese


----------



## AnaSCI

munster


----------



## AnaSCI

eddie


----------



## Nate

george


----------



## jsjs24

bush


----------



## Chimp

poon tang


----------



## armani1072

tang


----------



## Chimp

Wisker biscuit


----------



## armani1072

bearded clam


----------



## Chimp

hair pie


----------



## armani1072

beaver


----------



## armani1072

cleaver



(gotta get to 600)


----------



## armani1072

meat


----------



## armani1072

beef


----------



## armani1072

chicken


----------



## armani1072

pork


----------



## armani1072

bacon


----------



## tweak

eggs


----------



## tweak

cheese


----------



## tweak

armani the post whore  :lol:


----------



## jsjs24

myrick the post whore.....lol


----------



## armani1072

nate, the new post whore!!


----------



## jsjs24

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 20 2004, 11:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 20 2004, 11:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> nate, the new post whore!!  [/b][/quote]
 my farts stink....must be the eggs


----------



## Nate

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 21 2004, 12:59 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 21 2004, 12:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> nate, the new post whore!!  [/b][/quote]
 it's all relative to the size of your steaple,you can't see the forrest through the trees, you cant smell your own shit on your knees !


----------



## Cipher

Camera


----------



## armani1072

pictures


----------



## cbr929

video


----------



## armani1072

porn


----------



## cbr929

ron jeremy


----------



## armani1072

jenna jameson


----------



## Nate

yummy


----------



## armani1072

good


----------



## cbr929

bad


----------



## armani1072

evil


----------



## cbr929

george


----------



## armani1072

curious


----------



## cbr929

nosey


----------



## armani1072

inquisitive


----------



## cbr929

intrigue (sp)


----------



## Nate

annoying


----------



## cbr929

pest


----------



## armani1072

Bug


----------



## cbr929

volkswagon


----------



## armani1072

Jetta


----------



## cbr929

car


----------



## armani1072

truck


----------



## Chimp

motorcycle


----------



## Nate

Suv...


----------



## cbr929

hummer


----------



## Nate

hand job


----------



## cbr929

blow job


----------



## armani1072

rim job


----------



## cbr929

kinky


----------



## Nate

love


----------



## armani1072

hate


----------



## Nate

Nate


----------



## cbr929

freak


----------



## armani1072

psycho


----------



## cbr929

wife


----------



## armani1072

girlfriend


----------



## cbr929

mistress


----------



## jamesbrosky

mister


----------



## armani1072

miss


----------



## steroid

universe


----------



## armani1072

captain


----------



## Powerstroke

fantastic


----------



## armani1072

super


----------



## Powerstroke

man


----------



## Chimp

women


----------



## cbr929

boobs


----------



## armani1072

fools


----------



## cbr929

tricks


----------



## armani1072

hoes


----------



## cbr929

rakes


----------



## Powerstroke

leaves


----------



## tee

tree


----------



## cbr929

trunk


----------



## tee

elephant


----------



## sykeadelic

Heavy


----------



## tee

metal


----------



## cbr929

Iron


----------



## tee

steel


----------



## cbr929

hard


----------



## sykeadelic

Dick :d


----------



## cbr929

get your head out of the gutter............vagina


----------



## sykeadelic

Eat :smoker:


----------



## Chimp

muff


----------



## tee

Diver


----------



## sykeadelic

sharks


----------



## cbr929

Jaws


----------



## tee

James Bond


----------



## cbr929

007


----------



## tee

Eleven


----------



## cbr929

finger


----------



## sykeadelic

trigger


----------



## cbr929

gun


----------



## tee

knife


----------



## cbr929

sword


----------



## tee

fish


----------



## steroid

fisherman


----------



## cbr929

boat


----------



## tee

Titanic


----------



## cbr929

sunk


----------



## tee

float


----------



## cbr929

tird


----------



## tee

piss


----------



## cbr929

toilet


----------



## tee

flush


----------



## armani1072

royal


----------



## tee

Crown


----------



## bigjay

head (?)


----------



## tee

toes


----------



## bigjay

foot


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

yard


----------



## bigjay

lawn


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

grass


----------



## bigjay

green


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

money


----------



## bigjay

dollar


----------



## tee

cents


----------



## bigjay

change


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

different


----------



## bigjay

same


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

alike


----------



## bigjay

differential


----------



## tee

axle


----------



## armani1072

wheel


----------



## bigjay

circle


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

square


----------



## armani1072

nate


----------



## bigjay

Triangle (what's 'nate'???)


----------



## armani1072

bigjay said:
			
		

> Triangle (what's 'nate'???)




hehehe nate is a member here  he is a square. i thought every one knew LOL


rhombus


----------



## bambam50

hole


----------



## tee

donut


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

jelly


----------



## armani1072

roll


----------



## tee

stop


----------



## armani1072

go


----------



## tee

cart


----------



## bambam50

fart


----------



## bigjay

gas


----------



## armani1072

diesel


----------



## tee

truck


----------



## armani1072

car


----------



## bigjay

go


----------



## tee

fast


----------



## armani1072

slow


----------



## tee

retarded


----------



## bigjay

special


----------



## tee

K


----------



## bambam50

ghb


----------



## bigjay

recreational (!!!)


----------



## armani1072

vehicle


----------



## bambam50

police car


----------



## AnaSCI

*sirens!*


----------



## bigjay

lights


----------



## tee

Christmas


----------



## armani1072

vacation


----------



## tee

work


----------



## armani1072

never ending


----------



## bigjay

boring


----------



## tee

homework


----------



## bigjay

paper


----------



## tee

cut


----------



## Powerstroke

rip


----------



## armani1072

shred


----------



## Powerstroke

surfboard


----------



## armani1072

waves


----------



## tee

ocean


----------



## armani1072

sea


----------



## tee

weed


----------



## Powerstroke

eater


----------



## armani1072

muncher


----------



## tee

carpet


----------



## bambam50

pubics


----------



## Powerstroke

shaved


----------



## tee

ice


----------



## bigjay

cube


----------



## tee

Rubik's


----------



## Powerstroke

puzzle


----------



## tee

pieces


----------



## yngguns

reeses


----------



## Bigjay's Girl

penutbutter


----------



## tee

jelly


----------



## armani1072

belly


----------



## tee

dancer


----------



## armani1072

exotic


----------



## tee

island


----------



## armani1072

survivor


----------



## Powerstroke

crash


----------



## tee

dummy


----------



## armani1072

moron


----------



## tee

genius


----------



## Powerstroke

me


----------



## tee

you


----------



## war nerve

her


----------



## tee

him


----------



## armani1072

they


----------



## Powerstroke

we


----------



## steroid

are


----------



## Powerstroke

mork


----------



## tee

mindy


----------



## armani1072

cindy


----------



## tee

Brady Bunch


----------



## armani1072

friends


----------



## tee

enemy


----------



## armani1072

charlie


----------



## wolfyEVH

chocolate factory


----------



## tee

oompa loompas


----------



## armani1072

wonka


----------



## Powerstroke

Tonka


----------



## armani1072

toys


----------



## wolfyEVH

stretch armstrong


----------



## tee

I remember him! lol. --- Taffy


----------



## Powerstroke

pull


----------



## tee

push


----------



## wolfyEVH

ups


----------



## tee

Fed Ex


----------



## armani1072

pony express


----------



## tee

mailman


----------



## wolfyEVH

cliff clavin


----------



## tee

Cheers!


----------



## imdaman1

Michelob Ultras


----------



## armani1072

domestic


----------



## tee

violence


----------



## armani1072

gratuitous


----------



## wolfyEVH

behavior


----------



## imdaman1

disorder


----------



## tee

anarchy


----------



## wolfyEVH

Leon Czolgosz


----------



## tee

William McKinley


----------



## imdaman1

my nuts hurt


----------



## armani1072

vagisil


----------



## tee

yeast


----------



## armani1072

bread


----------



## wolfyEVH

pudding


----------



## tee

Jello


----------



## imdaman1

chocolate


----------



## armani1072

dark


----------



## tee

midnight


----------



## armani1072

milky way


----------



## tee

candy bar


----------



## imdaman1

disgusting protein bars


----------



## tee

dog food


----------



## wolfyEVH

alpo


----------



## tee

McDonalds


----------



## wolfyEVH

golden arches


----------



## armani1072

golden showers


----------



## tee

umbrella


----------



## armani1072

rain blocker


----------



## tee

roof


----------



## armani1072

ceiling


----------



## tee

walls


----------



## armani1072

the doors


----------



## wolfyEVH

people are strange


----------



## tee

Lost Boys


----------



## imdaman1

vampires


----------



## tee

bats


----------



## wolfyEVH

balls


----------



## tee

pool


----------



## wolfyEVH

table


----------



## tee

poker


----------



## imdaman1

in the pooper


----------



## wolfyEVH

"balloon knot"


----------



## armani1072

square knot


----------



## tee

boy scout handbook


----------



## wolfyEVH

first aid


----------



## geoie2

red cross


----------



## tee

salvation army


----------



## imdaman1

tits


----------



## tee

udders


----------



## wolfyEVH

milk


----------



## tee

cookies


----------



## imdaman1

cream


----------



## tee

coffee


----------



## armani1072

starbucks


----------



## tee

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## armani1072

starship troopers


----------



## tee

bugs


----------



## armani1072

bunny


----------



## tee

Energizer


----------



## imdaman1

rabbit


----------



## tee

Easter


----------



## imdaman1

egg


----------



## tee

humpty dumpty


----------



## imdaman1

fooooood


----------



## tee

Taco Bell


----------



## imdaman1

cholesterol


----------



## tee

fat


----------



## imdaman1

tits


----------



## Powerstroke

ass


----------



## tee

hole


----------



## Powerstroke

dig


----------



## imdaman1

stink


----------



## tee

skunk


----------



## wolfyEVH

Pepe LaPue


----------



## imdaman1

roadrunner


----------



## tee

coyote


----------



## wolfyEVH

Wile E.


----------



## imdaman1

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## RoninB18C5

"Creep"


----------



## tee

show


----------



## wolfyEVH

Intel


----------



## imdaman1

processors


----------



## tee

robots


----------



## tee

Star Trek...Im playing w/ myself


----------



## imdaman1

pervert


----------



## imdaman1

actually that isn't too funny :worried:


----------



## imdaman1

:wtf:


----------



## tee

Now your playing with yourself


----------



## imdaman1

sicko


----------



## imdaman1




----------



## tee

Jeffrey Dalmer


----------



## imdaman1

Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## tee

So I mispelled his name. He cant bitch about it anymore 

Word: cannibal


----------



## imdaman1

cannibus :smokepoke


----------



## tee

weed


----------



## tee

grass


----------



## Powerstroke

cut


----------



## tee

John Wayne Bobbit


----------



## armani1072

victim


----------



## imdaman1

ouch


----------



## tee

band aid


----------



## Powerstroke

sticky


----------



## imdaman1

jizz


----------



## tee

( I can guess who is on their cycle! lol)  

white


----------



## armani1072

michael jackson


----------



## tee

Peter Pan


----------



## imdaman1

peanut butter


----------



## tee

Reeses cups


----------



## armani1072

C cups


----------



## imdaman1

double d's - (bouncing and hitting me in the face  )


----------



## armani1072

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> double d's - (bouncing and hitting me in the face  )


 your double d's or hers?? 


jugs


----------



## imdaman1

:shoot3:

not quite that fat!


----------



## tee

Is that ALMOST a mustache?  j/k bro


----------



## imdaman1

My girl likes it trimmed short.


----------



## tee

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> My girl likes it trimmed short.



Im just jealous since mine would be grey


----------



## imdaman1

geezer


----------



## armani1072

old man


----------



## imdaman1

Grumpy old men


----------



## tee

movie


----------



## JUST ME

Catwoman


----------



## imdaman1

slutpuppy


----------



## dugie82

dont know what a slutpuppy is


----------



## tee

Traci Lords


----------



## b-boy

grand canyon


----------



## JUST ME

A Big Whole


----------



## imdaman1

exwife


----------



## tee

money grubber


----------



## imdaman1

woman


----------



## tee

psycho


----------



## Pain4Gain

Bitchy  :sniper:


----------



## tee

female


----------



## imdaman1

pussy


----------



## wolfyEVH

willow


----------



## tee

tree


----------



## wolfyEVH

rollins


----------



## Pain4Gain

Montana


----------



## wolfyEVH

Bozeman


----------



## Pain4Gain

Booze, man!


----------



## tee

Jack Daniels


----------



## DragonRider

Drink


----------



## wolfyEVH

winny?


----------



## tee

Ben Johnson


----------



## DragonRider

Running






my hands all over Tee's wife.


----------



## wolfyEVH

man


----------



## BIGSARGE

Woman


----------



## wolfyEVH

eve


----------



## DragonRider

garden


----------



## wolfyEVH

Eden


----------



## BIGSARGE

Porn


----------



## wolfyEVH

Ron Jeremy


----------



## tee

fat


----------



## BIGSARGE

My Weenie


----------



## tee

short


----------



## imdaman1

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hands all over Tee's wife.



hahaha


----------



## BIGSARGE

Long


----------



## Freejay

This Thread


----------



## TexasCreed

started by myrick


----------



## tee

M.I.A.


----------



## DragonRider

tee said:
			
		

> M.I.A.


Soldier


----------



## tee

tin


----------



## DragonRider

Metal


----------



## tee

heavy


----------



## Freejay

Gravity


----------



## DragonRider

Newton


----------



## stussy

Figs


----------



## DragonRider

fruit


----------



## tee

Juicy


----------



## TexasCreed

pussy


----------



## tee

tasty


----------



## imdaman1

tee said:
			
		

> tasty



I lick balls


----------



## kell11

*dam,an*



			
				imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I lick balls


tootsie pops


----------



## wolfyEVH

kell11 said:
			
		

> tootsie pops




how many licks to the center?


----------



## stussy

MR. OWL ( for any one that doesn't know that was the owl that licked the tootsie pop 3 times and then bit)


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

Oracle


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

Tee


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

Gay lovers (someone start playing this game damnitt)


----------



## Strongman

Brokeback Bodybuilding


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

Tee (he's old and brittle)


----------



## Strongman

Golf


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

scotland


----------



## tee

William Wallace


----------



## Nitrateman

George Wallace

Nitrateman


----------



## mr.nitrofish

...


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

chicken


----------



## kell11

mechanically separated


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

actor


----------



## kell11

OK-Hollywood-(im taking my marbles and going  home)


----------



## MR .T

church of


----------



## kell11

pkarr25 said:
			
		

> Jean Claude Van Dame





			
				MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> actor[/QOUTE]
> 
> bad actor.....I lost my marbles


----------



## MR .T

Big bag   (of marbles)


----------



## kell11

Mr.T


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

mohawk


----------



## MR .T

I pitty the fool


----------



## kell11

I pity da foo!


----------



## MR .T

Quit your jibba jabba


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

fool?  oracle


----------



## MR .T

Post Whore


----------



## MR .T

post office


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

steroids


----------



## MR .T

anasci


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

information


----------



## MR .T

Knowledge


----------



## kell11

application


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

job


----------



## tee

money


----------



## kell11

pride


----------



## MR .T

broke


----------



## MR .T

lion


----------



## kell11

wildebeast


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

africa


----------



## MR .T

Pincrusher


----------



## MR .T

asia


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

minor


----------



## kell11

ursa


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

league


----------



## MR .T

pool


----------



## kell11

nautilus


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

.


----------



## MR .T

smith


----------



## kell11

menstruation


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

bears (they can smell the menstruation[off of anchorman]}


----------



## kell11

salmon


----------



## MR .T

smelly box


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

mckenzie   (just a joke if you ever see this)


----------



## MR .T

death


----------



## kell11

no more lines


----------



## kell11

no waiting in lines


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

drive-thru


----------



## MR .T

Tim Horton's


----------



## kell11

dying quivers-my norton just told me to accept a low risk outside attack.I said no.Now my machines got the dyin' quivers-too slow for word ass.


----------



## MR .T

book?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

bible


----------



## MR .T

Church


----------



## Nitrateman

There is nothing like a...

Nitrateman


----------



## MR .T

Catholic girl


----------



## MR .T

Uniform


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

police


----------



## MR .T

busted


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

a nut


----------



## kell11

Dolly Parton...or a nut.


----------



## MR .T

chestnut


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

open fire


----------



## MR .T

war


----------



## Nitrateman

zone

Nitrateman


----------



## tee

defense


----------



## Macstanton

football


----------



## kell11

passion


----------



## MR .T

sex


----------



## kell11

post whore games


----------



## MR .T

ouch!


----------



## tee

bondage


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

rope


----------



## imdaman1

hangings


----------



## tee

spaghetti westerns


----------



## Macstanton

tumble-weeds


----------



## kell11

clint eastwood


----------



## kell11

fistful of dynamite


----------



## kell11

hang 'em high


----------



## kell11

The Good,The Bad and the Ugly


----------



## tee

Pale Rider


----------



## tee

Outlaw Josie Wales


----------



## tee

Joe Kidd


----------



## tee

Two Mules for Sister Sarah


----------



## tee

For a Few Dollars More


----------



## kell11

Sergio Leone...(maker/director of the spaghetti western)


----------



## kell11

Meatball


----------



## kell11

Oracle


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

gay?


----------



## kell11

gay-friendly homophobe


----------



## MR .T

The ambiguously gay duo (from SNL)


----------

